# Hobart 1712 Slicer



## rexster314 (Aug 13, 2021)

I lost my Hobart 1612 slicer in our house fire back in April. Main use for it was our small bacon business which I usually cured, smoked and sliced around 250 lbs of bellies each month. As we’re starting from scratch acquiring the tools we need to start this back up, I was in need of a new to me slicer. I bought a Berkel 818 slicer really cheap in May, but was never able to free up the gauge plate that allows you to set the thickness of your slices. I found a Hobart 1712 slicer in my area. Seller wanted 900 for it. When I went to look at it, it was in a rough condition. Left outside in a covered area, the aluminum case had very bad oxidation and again the gauge plate was frozen. It still had the original sharpening tool attached and the stainless knife had spots of corrosion which indicated to me it hadn’t been cleaned from it’s last use. I got him down to 600 and felt like I got a deal, as these models are going for around 1500 . What was really nice after getting it home, I found out the automatic slicing mechanism was in excellent shape and was working as it should.

Yesterday, I started the cleaning process, and addressing the frozen gauge plate. I knew how to do it from previously doing the same the the used 1612 I bought in 2015. Serious heat from a propane torch and judicious use of a dead blow hammer for about 10 minutes and the deal was done. There are several Youtube videos about this repair. After a good degreasing of the adjustment mechanism and lubrication of the parts, it was all put back together and working as it should.

My wife then did the cleanup on the exterior using 0000 steel wool and soap and water.

Link to Youtube video


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 13, 2021)

Wow! Incredible slicer! Looks like an amazing restoration job too. Looks like brand new! Sorry to hear about your previous loss, but good luck getting back in the bacon biz with that thing!


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 13, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wow! Incredible slicer! Looks like an amazing restoration job too. Looks like brand new! Sorry to hear about your previous loss, but good luck getting back in the bacon biz with that thing!


Thanks! It's cleaned up enough to use, but I have plans later on to polish the case. Just got through slicing up 50 lbs of bellies today and it performed flawlessly. I have a few new parts on order to replace the thickness dial


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 20, 2021)

Polished and adjusted,  first two are at the previous owner's location. Worst condition I'd ever seen. Wasp nest on the underside of meat carriage and dirt dauber nest inside the case


----------



## rock and welch (Jun 24, 2022)

I’ve just bought a 1612. It isn’t in as rough a shape as yours but I’d like to do a similar breakdown/refurb. 

How far do you break it down? And advice on refinishing the oxidized aluminum parts? 

Mine was clean enough to test when I bought it and while it works well as is, the blade appears to need sharpening. I’m noticing meat crumbs building up and also some slices are getting pulled down into below the blade. I was slicing raw eye of round which I probably should have chilled first FYI. 

Any advice since OP mentioned he came from a 1612?

Thanks!


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 25, 2022)

rock and welch said:


> I’ve just bought a 1612. It isn’t in as rough a shape as yours but I’d like to do a similar breakdown/refurb.
> 
> How far do you break it down? And advice on refinishing the oxidized aluminum parts?
> 
> ...


1712 and 1612 are identical in appearance but 1712 has the auto slice feature.
Does the index dial turn freely and does the plate slide easily on it's guide rods?
Did the slicer come with the sharpening attachment? Are the stones in good shape?
Chilled or half frozen foods will always slice better.
If you would like to talk more about your slicer, feel free to email me as I don't check this forum regularly. [email protected]


rock and welch said:


> I’ve just bought a 1612. It isn’t in as rough a shape as yours but I’d like to do a similar breakdown/refurb.
> 
> How far do you break it down? And advice on refinishing the oxidized aluminum parts?
> 
> ...


1712 and 1612 are identical in appearance but 1712 has the auto slice feature. 
Does the index dial turn freely and does the plate slide easily on it's guide rods? 
Did the slicer come with the sharpening attachment? Are the stones in good shape?
Chilled or half frozen foods will always slice better. 
If you would like to talk more about your slicer, feel free to email me as I don't check this forum regularly. [email protected]


----------



## Dabutcher (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like new . Ton of hard work paid off


----------

